# A question about poudriere



## talsamon (Jan 20, 2016)

I was looking in PR 202824.
That is about dns/dnstracer port. It compiled fine in the port (wirhout autotools) and  poudriere .
But it not compiles if it is  a new poudriere jail. I found it fails cause the autotools are not installed in a new jail.
Set `autreconf` and it seems solved (not approved by the maintainer yet).
Now the question:
Would it be good, if poudriere installs automatically the autoconf-tools ?

And: The port warns:
"`autoconf` not found, `automake` not found ...." poudriere not.


----------



## marino (Jan 20, 2016)

no, it wouldn't be good.
The failure is desired as these are the symptoms of a broken port.
Every port must explicitly list all dependencies.  Failure in a clean jail indicates one or more are missing (the only reason it works on a live system is that something else coincidentally installed the missing dependencies)


----------



## talsamon (Jan 20, 2016)

Ok, that is clear, thanks.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 20, 2016)

Dear marino@,
I have recently seen in PR 54814 things as below: EDIT some days later: it should be PR 205959. 54814 is the id of the thread .

```
Building py-msgpack under poudriere fails, reporting a missing dependency:

===>  Patching for py27-msgpack-0.4.2_1
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: build-depends  >============================
===>   py27-msgpack-0.4.2_1 depends on package: py27-setuptools27>0 - not found
===>   py27-msgpack-0.4.2_1 depends on package: /.npkg/All/py27-setuptools27-19.2.txz - not found
===>   dp_USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY set - not building missing dependency from source
*** Error code 1
```
Since I am also starting with ports-mgmt/poudriere I have been curious and tested devel/py-msgpack without running into this issue. I have not found lots of information about USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY. Is it better to be quiet or is it better to add a comment on bugzilla in such a situation? I do want to avoid unnecessary traffic in the mailing lists, especially as a newcomer.


----------



## marino (Jan 20, 2016)

what command did you use to test it?  More specifically, did you use `poudriere testport` command?


----------



## marino (Jan 20, 2016)

Or `poudriere bulk -t` which also sets the test mode...


----------



## chrbr (Jan 21, 2016)

I did run `poudriere testport -j 10amd64 -p local -z workstation -o devel/py-msgpack`. Below is the part which worked for me but raised the error mentioned some posts above.

```
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: build-depends  >============================
===>  py27-msgpack-0.4.2_1 depends on package: py27-setuptools27>0 - not found
===>  Installing existing package /packages/All/py27-setuptools27-19.2.txz
[pkg.esprimo.local] Installing py27-setuptools27-19.2...
[pkg.esprimo.local] `-- Installing python27-2.7.11_1...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |  `-- Installing libffi-3.2.1...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |  | `-- Installing indexinfo-0.2.4...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |  | `-- Extracting indexinfo-0.2.4: .... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] |  `-- Extracting libffi-3.2.1: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] |  `-- Installing gettext-runtime-0.19.6...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |  `-- Extracting gettext-runtime-0.19.6: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] `-- Extracting python27-2.7.11_1: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] Extracting py27-setuptools27-19.2: .......... done
Message from python27-2.7.11_1:
```


----------



## marino (Jan 21, 2016)

1) PR 54814 was issued in 2004, so this must not be a bugzilla/ports PR.
2) I'm not sure what you are trying to do.  Just build it?  according to portsmon, there's no problem with the port.  Many many ports use py27-setup27 so if had issues the entire tree would basically fail.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 22, 2016)

Dear marino@,
I have no idea how I managed to mix up the report number with the current thread number, I am really sorry for that. This should not happen. The correct one is PR 205959. I only wanted to try what happens when I run the test build.


----------



## marino (Jan 22, 2016)

I think the PR is bogus.  I can't reproduce with poudriere or synth.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 22, 2016)

This can be, I had almost no hits seeking information the error message. Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 22, 2016)

Try to set in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/jailname-make.conf 

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=2.7 python2=2.7
```

And/or try clean all previously builded packages with
`poudriere bulk -c -j jailname devel/py-msgpack`


----------



## chrbr (Jan 22, 2016)

The build worked on my system. I was wondering about the error message below.


chrbr said:


> dp_USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY set - not building missing dependency from source


A seek did not show anything informative about this option. By the way, I did not intent to highjack your thread . It just happened somehow .


----------



## marino (Jan 23, 2016)

The PR was closed, the submitter couldn't reproduce either.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok, this is good to know.


----------

